# Hba1C improvement with Minmed 670g and Guardian Sensors



## Phil65 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi All,
Hope you are all well, thought I would post my HbA1C received today. 44 (6.2 in old money) very happy with this! as this pump (auto mode) and sensor have reduced my hypos and hypers massively and orange juice and jelly baby intake to practically zero!


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow! That is fantastic. So pleased for you.


----------



## Jodee (Feb 6, 2020)

Congrats and very well done


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow! That sounds perfect Phil!

Have you found the mental burden has reduced with the hybrid closed loop doing things ‘automatically’. How about the frequency of calibrations etc?

It’s great to hear such a positive experience of diabetes tech. And 44/6.2 is a great result with the fixed 6.5 mmol/L target of the MM670G

I suspect @SB2015 will be interested in your experiences, as this is a possible choice for her next pump.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 8, 2020)

Phil65 said:


> Hi All,
> Hope you are all well, thought I would post my HbA1C received today. 44 (6.2 in old money) very happy with this! as this pump (auto mode) and sensor have reduced my hypos and hypers massively and orange juice and jelly baby intake to practically zero!


Now that sounds good, and even better if it involves less work.
Thanks for the heads up Mike
Lots of questions to come.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 8, 2020)

Fantastic! Good to hear the tech is really working for you


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 8, 2020)

A few questions for  @Phil65  and @MrDaibetes and apologies if you have answered these elsewhere

Does this pump reduce the amount you need to do?
Can you still prebolus?
If you go into manual mode, but still have sensors in, do you get all the features of a 64, including suspension when heading for a hypo?  
If a sensor fails do you just switch back to a 640


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 8, 2020)

Nice one mate, pump + libre has reduced my own episodes of hypo's & hyper's.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 8, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> A few questions for  @Phil65  and @MrDaibetes and apologies if you have answered these elsewhere
> 
> Does this pump reduce the amount you need to do?
> Can you still prebolus?
> ...



Yes, the pump reduces the amount I need to do. 
Yes when you bolus for food you can pre bolus for your meals. 
Yes you get all the features of the 640g when you are in manual mode - you just have to switch them on in settings. 
When sensors fail it will switch you back into manual mode, without a sensor so basically the 640g without sensor.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 9, 2020)

Is there any way of lopping it with the Libre using a Miao Miao?
If not and looping with a combo, would this give insulin suspension with lows?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2020)

Generally I find my best bet to explore looping is to read one of Tim Street’s blogs.

There are a number of popular ones, but this one specifically talks about CGM data sources. They are often a bit technical!

https://www.diabettech.com/artificial-pancreas/diy-looping-and-cgm/

While I am aware of some people using MM and Libre for looping, it seems the development community is a little wary of that combo - https://www.diabettech.com/looping-a-guide/


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Wow! That sounds perfect Phil!
> 
> Have you found the mental burden has reduced with the hybrid closed loop doing things ‘automatically’. How about the frequency of calibrations etc?
> 
> ...


No Mike, the mental burden is always going to be there for me despite the tech. My OCD! Haha. I Calibrate first thing in the morning, probably before lunch or dinner and before bed, no hassle. The fixed target is 6.7 and I have been in auto mode the entire time, with a 3 week period of illness (in hindsight I would have switched to Manual Mode and I will with illness in the future) so with Christmas I wouldn’t have expected better than 6.2.


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 13, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> A few questions for  @Phil65  and @MrDaibetes and apologies if you have answered these elsewhere
> 
> Does this pump reduce the amount you need to do?
> Can you still prebolus?
> ...


I feel I still have to work quite hard to gain great control but worth it.
Pre bolus is really important, there is no facility in Auto mode to dual wave which is annoying so depending on type of carb I might split the bolus. I would only go into Manual Mode if I am ill. But yes in Manual, suspension will kick in if heading for a hypo.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2020)

Phil65 said:


> I feel I still have to work quite hard to gain great control but worth it.
> Pre bolus is really important, there is no facility in Auto mode to dual wave which is annoying so depending on type of carb I might split the bolus. I would only go into Manual Mode if I am ill. But yes in Manual, suspension will kick in if heading for a hypo.


Thanks Phil
I shall watch with interest.


----------

